# Quotes for today, some will not like



## ronpasley (Nov 1, 2010)

Lester Roloff Quotes,


People read newspapers far more than they read the Word of God and then we wonder way America is in the mess she's in today. This is the Book that made America great, but since it's been kicked out, we've seen America go under and down.

Churches become poor if they become rich and care not for the poor.

Christian families are under attack in America! The Communists, Masons, Atheists, Humanists, Evolutionists, and other Godless sickos want to destroy the family. Parents beware, the government wants your child!

God's not dead today. He's more alive than ever. In fact, He is the only one who is alive.

You are not going to be lost when you get to he11. If you are without Christ, you are lost right now. Your trial is already over. You've already been sentenced. You're just waiting for execution morning to roll around.

I see no hope for a revival among God's people today. They are so enamored and so cluttered up with Hollywood and newspapers and magazines and parties and bowling alleys and camping trips and everything else. How in the world are they going to get still long enough to see anything from God?


----------



## apoint (Nov 1, 2010)

Amen brother


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 1, 2010)

Good words.


----------



## ronpasley (Nov 1, 2010)

does anybody want a beer  

I'll take God word instead


----------



## FritzMichaels (Nov 1, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6zCxPcpMsyY?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6zCxPcpMsyY?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## mikel (Nov 2, 2010)

ronpasley said:


> Lester Roloff Quotes,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## apoint (Nov 2, 2010)

Masons is a bag of worms That I dont want to argue at this time. But they are decived.


----------



## christianhunter (Nov 2, 2010)

Good words Brother Ron,Amen.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 2, 2010)

amen to that.


----------



## mikel (Nov 2, 2010)

apoint said:


> Masons is a bag of worms That I dont want to argue at this time. But they are decived.



deceived?..how??..im not trying to hijack the OPs thread,but i am curious to know how you came to that conclusion..it amuses me to hear people talk about something that they know nothing about other than what they've seen on tv or someones told them..kinda like how people talk so highly of the shriners and all the good work they do for the crippled and burned children all over america free of charge yet down trod the masons and say they are a cult..half dont realize you have to be a mason BEFORE you can be a shriner..what about all the preachers,deacons,sunday school teachers that i know that are masons? are they deceived as well? are they leading their church down the wrong road?the answer to that is no..IF they are its not because of masonry i can assure you..dont believe all the crap you see on the history channel..if you want to know about masonry,ask one..you might just be surprised at what you learn


----------



## ronpasley (Nov 2, 2010)

mikel said:


> ronpasley said:
> 
> 
> > Lester Roloff Quotes,
> ...


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 4, 2010)

it depends on what degree mason you are, some of the lower degrees do not know all of what goes on.


----------



## apoint (Nov 4, 2010)

mikel said:


> deceived?..how??..im not trying to hijack the OPs thread,but i am curious to know how you came to that conclusion..it amuses me to hear people talk about something that they know nothing about other than what they've seen on tv or someones told them..kinda like how people talk so highly of the shriners and all the good work they do for the crippled and burned children all over america free of charge yet down trod the masons and say they are a cult..half dont realize you have to be a mason BEFORE you can be a shriner..what about all the preachers,deacons,sunday school teachers that i know that are masons? are they deceived as well? are they leading their church down the wrong road?the answer to that is no..IF they are its not because of masonry i can assure you..dont believe all the crap you see on the history channel..if you want to know about masonry,ask one..you might just be surprised at what you learn



 Im not ignorant of the Mason's.  Iv actually read a real mason book and my brother was a mason untill he found out the truth about the higher degrees of mason brotherhood. My neighbor is also a 25 degree mason.
 Its not something I would debate on this forum.


----------



## apoint (Nov 4, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> it depends on what degree mason you are, some of the lower degrees do not know all of what goes on.


 
Exactly


----------



## FritzMichaels (Nov 4, 2010)

apoint said:


> a 25 degree mason



Sounds coooolld... bbrrrrr.  I can picture a mason laying bricks in the snow.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 5, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> Sounds coooolld... bbrrrrr.  I can picture a mason laying bricks in the snow.



lol.....rofl....now thats funny i don,t care who you are


----------

